# 

## creative_21

Witam
pytanie do użytkowników co wam się faktycznie przydało z inteligentnej instalacji ?

pytam bo kolega ma i mówi że jedynie z czego korzysta to rolety brama garażowa i tak leci z pilota 
co do oświetlenia to wolał jak miał kiedyś w swoim domu pokrętło do ściemniacza  :big grin:  
jak to jest u was ?

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Dobre pytanie! Mam nadzieję, że osoby które używają takich systemów bez skrupułów opowiedzą o błędach w swoich instalacjach.  :smile:  Twój kolega może wcale nie robi antyreklamy, w końcu taki system powinien być niezauważony. Nawet nie wie ile razy korzysta z funkcji których by nie miał?  :roll eyes: 

Ja po całej analizie "inteligetnych" funkcji doszedłem do wniosku że automatyka rozwiąże małe irytujące problemy, bardziej niż da realną oszczędność. Większa kontrola nad światłem, integracja systemów w jednym miejscu. Chciałem też uzyskać spójne sterowanie bramą, roletami, podgląd temperatury,  ogrzewaniem, odczytem liczników oraz wygodne obniżenie grzania w niektórych pokojach. 

Oczywiście byłoby taniej jakbym kupił rolety z pilotami, do bram osobne, do TV jeszcze inny a do pieca, klimatyzatora i rekuperatora miał monitory producenta.

Jak to się sprawdzi - dam zna pewno znać.

----------


## kroles

Przydaje się to, co się da zautomatyzować i zapomnieć. Automatyczne ustawianie poziomu wentylacji w zależności od temperatury i wilgotności, żeby latem w nocy chłodziło. Automatyczne gaszenie niepotrzebnych lamp. Symulacja obecności jak nie ma nikogo w domu. Załączenie części lamp jak słońce zachodzi. 
Wyłączenie wszystkich lamp w łazience jednym pstryknięciem jak się wychodzi z łazienki. Załączenie lamp w ogrodzie i przedpokoju jak ktoś przyjeżdża. Odcięcie wody jak dłużej nikogo nie ma. 

Ogólnie - jak zapomnisz że używasz, to jest to dobrze zrobione. I odwrotnie, jak jest dobrze zrobione, to zapomnisz, że w ogóle jest.

----------


## creative_21

ale dużo rzeczy słyszę że jest zbędna ściemniacze sterowanie z aplikacji jakieś własnie załączania lamp zew. itp.  :smile:

----------


## kroles

Każdemu co innego jest potrzebne. 
Klikanie w aplikacji zamiast załączenia światła pstryczkiem, to nie jest inteligentny dom, i taka funkcja często jest zbędna. 
Ale jak światło samo się zapali, ściemni i zgasi jak potrzeba, jest dużo lepiej.

----------


## Tecont

Na pewno przydatna jest automatyzacja domu, tzn. automatyczne sterowanie klimatyzacją, ogrzewaniem, alarmem i monitoringiem. Warto też zautomatyzować rolety, aby automatycznie się otwierały i zamykały adekwatnie do pory dnia. Zbędny jest np. automatyczny ekspres do kawy, przecież kubek trzeba podstawić, to samo z praniem, które trzeba wsadzić do pralki. Życie ułatwia również automatyczne otwieranie bramy, gdy podjeżdżasz pod bramę (czujniki zbliżeniowe/GPS).
Automatyczne wyłączanie prądu czy wody w domy, gdy wyjeżdżasz z domu. Jak @kroles wspomniał symulacja obecności w domu, to może odstraszyć nieproszonych gości. Automatyczne podlewanie trawnika czy inteligentne kosiarki ułatwiają życie, a można to wszystko połączyć z inteligentnym domem. Wyłączanie oświetlenia, gdy nikogo nie ma w pomieszczeniu fajny bajer. To wszystko można robić ręcznie (sterowanie ogrzewaniem, zraszaczami itd.), ale skoro jest możliwość ustawiania tego automatycznie to dlaczego z tego nie skorzystać.  :smile:

----------


## AlicjaKrk

Zdecydowanie rolety w oknach, brama garażowa i brama wjazdowa na pilota (lub aplikację w telefonie), iluminacja domu oraz sterowanie ogrzewaniem domu i domku gospodarczego i sterowanie zraszaczami w ogródku.

----------


## Mendium

Sterowanie głosem.

----------


## brencik

Brama na pilota to nie jest nic co posiada jakąkolwiek inteligencję...

----------


## tkaczor123

> Brama na pilota to nie jest nic co posiada jakąkolwiek inteligencję...


Dlatego w pojeździe montuje się nadajnik i jak podjeżdżasz to sama się otwiera nie musisz szukać w aucie pilota i to jest dobre a nie że musisz kliknąć w aplikacji otwórz bramę.

----------


## marcin225

> Dlatego w pojeździe montuje się nadajnik i jak podjeżdżasz to sama się otwiera nie musisz szukać w aucie pilota i to jest dobre a nie że musisz kliknąć w aplikacji otwórz bramę.


Jak przejedziesz koło domu  to też się będzie otwierała ?  :big grin:

----------


## tkaczor123

Tak otworzy się, ale w czasie pracy nie przejeżdżam koło domu. Niestety nie da się, chyba że masz jakiś świetny sprawdzony pomysł?. Można dać warunek że w określonych godzinach nie otworzy się jak przejedzie pojazd ale co jeżeli skończę wcześniej pracę lub będę musiał podskoczyć pilnie do domu? :smile:  wtedy musiałbym z aplikacji z telefonu otworzyć bramę. Wszystkiego nie przewidzisz

----------


## marcin225

> Tak otworzy się, ale w czasie pracy nie przejeżdżam koło domu. Niestety nie da się, chyba że masz jakiś świetny sprawdzony pomysł?. Można dać warunek że w określonych godzinach nie otworzy się jak przejedzie pojazd ale co jeżeli skończę wcześniej pracę lub będę musiał podskoczyć pilnie do domu? wtedy musiałbym z aplikacji z telefonu otworzyć bramę. Wszystkiego nie przewidzisz


Tak mam pomysł. Nie kombinować z jakimiś głupimi nadajnikami nie wiadomo po co bo potem podjedziesz coś wziąć z domu i od razu się brama będzie otwierała. Pomijam już dywagacje co jak auto stoi na podjeździe?

----------


## kroles

> Tak mam pomysł. Nie kombinować z jakimiś głupimi nadajnikami nie wiadomo po co bo potem podjedziesz coś wziąć z domu i od razu się brama będzie otwierała. Pomijam już dywagacje co jak auto stoi na podjeździe?


Ale co jest strasznego w tym że się brama otworzy? Za parę minut się zamknie. 
Jak auto stoi na podjeździe to nic się nie dzieje, automatyka jest wyzwalana przy wjeżdzie do zdefiniowanej strefy.

----------


## tkaczor123

marcin225 można też nic nie robić i żyć dalej  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

> Ale co jest strasznego w tym że się brama otworzy? Za parę minut się zamknie. 
> .


Oprócz tego , że wychłodzi garaż np w zimie to nic. A i jakieś zwierze może wejść sobie... Automatykę to trzeba robić z głową. Zaraz jeszcze się okaże, że podłogówką chcecie sterować na zasadzie włącz /wyłącz.

----------


## Bertha

> Symulacja obecności jak nie ma nikogo w domu. .


Miałem lata temu.  To może odstraszyć tylko przypadkowego obszczymurka.  Zawodowca lub nawet amatora który się zaprze, nie zniechęci   (pomijam celowo szczegóły). 
Z kamienicy w pobliżu mieli dobre rozpoznanie.

Alarm + *czujny sąsiad. *

----------


## tkaczor123

> Oprócz tego , że wychłodzi garaż np w zimie to nic. A i jakieś zwierze może wejść sobie... Automatykę to trzeba robić z głową. Zaraz jeszcze się okaże, że podłogówką chcecie sterować na zasadzie włącz /wyłącz.


No właśnie Wręcz wyjąłeś mi to z ust. Podłogówka jest sterowalna zapytaj się Asolta.
Jak ją sterować to osobna para kaloszy.

----------


## kroles

> Oprócz tego , że wychłodzi garaż np w zimie to nic. A i jakieś zwierze może wejść sobie... Automatykę to trzeba robić z głową. Zaraz jeszcze się okaże, że podłogówką chcecie sterować na zasadzie włącz /wyłącz.


To się nie zrozumieliśmy, chodziło mi o bramę wjazdową, nie do garażu.

----------


## kroles

> Miałem lata temu.  To może odstraszyć tylko przypadkowego obszczymurka.  Zawodowca lub nawet amatora który się zaprze, nie zniechęci   (pomijam celowo szczegóły). 
> Z kamienicy w pobliżu mieli dobre rozpoznanie.
> 
> Alarm + *czujny sąsiad. *


+ ubezpieczenie...

----------


## Bertha

Oczywiście że ubezpieczenie.  Lecz żadna polisa nie pomoże na pytania dzieciaków przed snem. Dopiero trochę kabelków po ścianach plus nordyckie bydlę "u ich łóżeczek" skończyły pytania czyli lęki.   No dobra, nordyk miał swoje.

----------


## Dokan

Witam,

Dzień dobry. To jest mój pierwszy post. Witam Wszystkich. I przechodząc do rzeczy: rok temu profesjonalna firma, a właściwie producent systemu zrobił mi wdrożenie systemu automatyki budynkowej. Po czasie(roku) i trochę mojej pracy system wspiera mnie i moją rodzinę w codziennym życiu w następujący sposób:
- Oczywiście standardowo - przyciski na panelach i w zależności od pomieszczenia "wyłącz dół, wyłącz góra, wyłącz wszystko" alarm załączany przy wyjściu z domu wyłącza światła, zamyka główny  zawór wody, sterowane gniazda na żelazko itp. 
- Czujki ruchu dla automatyki domu - 22 sztuki w każdym pomieszczeniu + korytarze i hole. Osobno czujki systemu alarmowego.
- Zaprogramowałem tak, że w pomieszczeniach przechodnich/toalecie  czujnik ruchu zapala światła na kilka minut. W pomieszczeniach sypialnianych nie włącza z automatu świateł, ale gdy czujka ruchu nie wykryje ruchu przez 1-2h światła gasną - czujniki działają retrygowalnie. Mam bardzo dużo takich  zależności. Oczywiście zaprogramowane doświadczalne w zależności od godzin dnia i  z biegiem czasu od kiedy mieszkamy, tak aby  automatyka  była "niewidoczna" dla domowników a nie denerwująca. Celem tego rozwiązania jest, że np.: jak się przyśnie na kanapie każde  światło/zawór/urządzenie w domu w końcu  wyłączy się samo, ale nie wyłączy się nagle znienacka bez potrzeby. Oraz gdy idę z kuchni  po słoik do magazynku za garażem, i mijam 4 czujki, to zaoszczędzam 8 ruchów ręką - 4 aby włączyć światło i 4 aby wyłączyć. A czasem takich wypraw jest kilkadziesiąt  dziennie - jak to w domu.

Dodatkowo co pamiętam:
- Czujki ruchu zapalające światła w korytarzach nie robią tego po ustalonej godzinie np. 23:00 - nocne wyprawy do kuchni/kibelka ... nie są zakłócone przez światło w oczy.
- Bramka od śmietnika odblokowuje się(elektro-zaczep rewersyjny) w dniach kiedy wywożą śmieci/odpady zielone. Blokuje wieczorem. Dojście do śmietnika oświetlają lampy po wyrzuceniu śmieci + 1min. gasną.
- W domu w centralnym miejscu w holu mam na panelu sterującym feedback z każdej bramki/furtki czy zamknięta otwarta. Z doświadczenia nie wprowadziłem żadnej automatyki zamykania bramy wjazdowej/garażowej po określonym czasie, ponieważ zdarzają się sytuacje gdy bramy muszą być długo otwarte. W zamian mam feedback w salonie, aplikacji oraz po 1h dostaję sms.
- płyta indukcyjna wyłącza się po 2h kiedy nie ma nikogo w kuchni. włącza się gdy ktoś się pojawi - działanie czujki ruchu retrygowalnie
- Czujka ruchu w łazience wyłącza rano elektrozawór głównego zaworu wody. Główny zawór wody przy włączaniu czyli przy zablokowaniu dopływu ma 2h opóźnienia tak aby pralka/zmywarka włączona przed spaniem miała szansę dokończyć program.
- Sterowanie otwarciem bram/furtek, świateł zaworów, podlewania ogrodu z aplikacji + panele w domu
- Alarm - sterowanie włączanie/wyłączanie z aplikacji.  Dodatkowo gdy włączy się alarm można sprawdzić stan każdej z 22 czujek automatyki  w aplikacji z osobna. Czyli gdy włączy się alarm, można zobaczyć czy jest fałszywy, czy ktoś jednak "kręci" się po domu. Alarm "nocny" w dolnej części domu wyłącza jedna z czujek przy schodach - kompromis pomiędzy bezpieczeństwem a wygodą dla reszty domowników

- jest tego więcej ale już nie pamiętam wszystkiego  co programowałem 8 miesięcy temu.
- W kolejce czeka: muzyka włącza się w pomieszczeniach gdzie się przebywa(czujnik ruchu) Po wyjściu wyłącza głośniki w suficie. Przez aplikację można zmieniać stację. W każdym pomieszczeniu osobno - 4 strefy
- Videodomofon internetowy - rozmowa z gościem przez smartfon w aplikacji przez internet.
- Kamery ale tylko na zewnątrz - nie lubię klimatu Big Brothera w domu.

I na koniec moje przemyślenia:
- ciężko jest bazować tylko na Panach Integratorach dowolnego systemu. Nawet jak są najlepsi w mieście. Programowania systemu trzeba nauczyć się samemu i próbować różne  rozwiązania. Ponieważ nie ma takiej możliwości, aby nowy użytkownik nawet w 50% wiedział czego oczekuje od "inteligentnego domu" przy wdrożeniu. To  przychodzi z czasem. A dzwonienie za każdym razem po pomoc przy zaprogramowaniu drobiazgu po pewnym czasie zapisze nas do kategorii upierdliwego klienta.
- Dobre zestrojenie systemu pod siebie - to kilkanaście-dziesiąt godzin testów.
- Zgadzam się z przedmówcami. Inteligenty dom to dobrze zaprogramowany system .  Aplikacja do klikania i sterowanie przez internet to dodatek. Ja po 11  miesiącach dopiero uruchomiłem aplikację na smartfona.

----------


## tkaczor123

U siebie muszę dorobić sterowanie pompą CWU z fotokomórek w łazience i kuchni bo mnie gaz na cyrkulację zje( w listopadzie o 0,5m3 dziennie więcej gazu niż bez załączonej). Teraz strata cyrkulacyjna jest zyskiem domu bo zima, ale bez przesady. Na pewno zaoszczędzi mi to $$.
Z tym sterowaniem zaworem też nie głupi pomysł uchroni mnie to przed przypadkowym zalaniem(pralkę i suszarkę mam na górze).

----------


## marcin225

Sterowanie codziennie po kilka/kilkanaście razy elektrozaworem głównego dopływu wody nie jest dobre. Po 1-2 latach pewno będzie do wymiany a kosztuje koło 500 zł (wiem bo kupowałem). Elektrozawór do wody powinien być aktywowany po zadziałaniu czujki zalania (takie się w łazienkach i kuchni montuje) lub przy dłuższym wyjeździe z domu.

----------


## tkaczor123

Oczywiście że od czujki zalania i jak nie ma nikogo w domu przy wyjeździe na wakacje. Wujek mi mówił żebym sobie takie coś sprawił bo się zdziwię jak mi wąż od pralki pęknie i zaleje.

----------


## Szklara

Na pytanie z tematu nie ma odpowiedzi. Dla jednego czujka włamania jest jedyna, a dla drugiego czujka spadku wilgotności w pomieszczeniu przechowywania wina lub szynki prosciutto. 

Z punktu widzenia mieszkacza domu to jaka automatyka by mi pomogła?
1. Wyrzucająca śmieci do kubła
2. Wystawiająca kubły za płot w danej dacie,
3. Sprzątanie salonu z kłaków psa (to się da załatwić!)
4. Podlewanie ogrodu w godzinach wczesno rannych (tez sie da)
5. Reszta to przerost formy nad treścią. Zbytek. Nawet szkodliwy.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Na pytanie z tematu nie ma odpowiedzi. Dla jednego czujka włamania jest jedyna, a dla drugiego czujka spadku wilgotności w pomieszczeniu przechowywania wina lub szynki prosciutto. 
> 
> Z punktu widzenia mieszkacza domu to jaka automatyka by mi pomogła?
> 1. Wyrzucająca śmieci do kubła
> 2. Wystawiająca kubły za płot w danej dacie,
> 3. Sprzątanie salonu z kłaków psa (to się da załatwić!)
> 4. Podlewanie ogrodu w godzinach wczesno rannych (tez sie da)
> 5. Reszta to przerost formy nad treścią. Zbytek. Nawet szkodliwy.


Nie automatyka tylko lokaj Tobie by się przydał :smile:

----------


## Bertha

Eee tam, lokaj.   Miła dla oka pokojówka.

----------


## Dokan

> Sterowanie codziennie po kilka/kilkanaście razy elektrozaworem głównego dopływu wody nie jest dobre. Po 1-2 latach pewno będzie do wymiany a kosztuje koło 500 zł (wiem bo kupowałem). Elektrozawór do wody powinien być aktywowany po zadziałaniu czujki zalania (takie się w łazienkach i kuchni montuje) lub przy dłuższym wyjeździe z domu.


Co to znaczy, że Pana zawór " był do wymiany". Ktoś tutaj chyba Pana naciągnął... Zawór to proste jak cep urządzenie, składające się z cewki i bloku zaworu., A w środku bloku  elektrozaworu jedynie co może się popsuć to, oring  membrana czy sprężynka jeżeli występuje.  Jak się kupi elektrozawór dobrej firmy, to u dystrybutorów można kupić części zamiennie i wcale nie trzeba wymieniać całego elektrozaworu - oczywiście mówimy o elektrozaworach które powinno stosować się w automatyce czyli serwowspomagane. Reszta napraw można wykonać bezkosztowo poprzez konserwację. Co do cewki - wytrzymuje codzienne włączanie kilka lat.

----------


## witer30

Ja myślę że część z tych rzeczy to faktycznie gadżety ale do momentu jak człowiek się przyzwyczai że je ma. Później to  fajny dodatek do codziennego życia. 
Mam pytanie bo poszukuję czujników ruchu do instalacji inteligentnej (gdzie macie je zamontowane) no i jaki zawór do wody tylko dobry...

----------


## Owczar

Generalnie w życiu bez wielu rzeczy można się obejść... Kiedyś nie miałem nawet klimy w aucie i też jeździłem. Ale w domu spędzamy większość swojego życia więc czemu by nie poprawić komfortu czy ergonomii? 
Niektórych rzeczy brak najbardziej gdy ich zabraknie. Taki przykład z motoryzacji - czujnik smogu, auto ściemniane lusterka, pamięć foteli, klimatyzacja automatyczna. Niby zbędne bajery - ale jak ich brakuje jak się przesiądzie do innego auta, w którym spędzamy o wiele mniej czasu. 

Ja właśnie robię okablowanie pod instalację u siebie w domu. Założenia są jak niżej. 
- sterowanie każdym punktem oświetlenia plus wybrane gniazdka - lampa, TV, itp - wewnątrz i na zewnątrz
- czujniki ruchu w każdym pomieszczeniu, które będą np wykrywały i po braku aktywności przez określony czas gaszą światło plus wszystkie inne wybrane urządzenia 
- sterowanie temperaturą w każdym pomieszczeniu z osobna - grzanie i chłodzenie
- obniżanie temperatury na noc automatycznie
- czujnik temp i wilgotności w każdym pomieszczeniu
- sterowanie wilgotnością - nawilżanie i dodatkowe osuszanie przy chłodzeniu (jedna strefa)
- automatycznie zapalanie przyciemnionego światła podczas wykrywania ruchu w konkretnych strefach
- sterowanie centralne bramą, bramą garażową, furtką 
- automatyczne sterowanie refleksoli w zależności od położenia słońca i temperatury na zewnątrz oraz zamykanie po zmierzchu jako funkcja "firanki", składanie refleksoli przy wietrze powyżej 80km/h
- w pełni automatyczne sterowanie światłem w łazienkach i korytarzach
- sterowanie wentylacją - po wyjściu z domu obroty na min, gdy włączę wywiew w kuchni to balansowanie wywiewu rekuperacji
- zwiększenie wentylacji gdy ktoś przebywa w łazienkach
- sterowanie obiegiem CWU - gdy ktoś wejdzie do łazienki lub czasowe, wyłączenie całkowite gdy nie ma nikogo w domu wyłączenie tej funkcji
- wyłączenie odbiorników (wybranych) gdy włączam alarm 
- sterowanie urządzeniami RTV/audio
- sterowanie wentylatorem dodatkowym na prąd stały w kuchni 
- czujniki zalania w łazienkach i kuchni, które odłączą zawór główny wody
- czujniki dymu
- wideodomofon z hikconnect - już w sumie kupiony
- biometryka dostępu do furtki i do domu - gdy np wyjdę na chwilę do ogrodu

Na koniec chce połączyć wszytko w scenariusze i dodać sterowanie głosem - opcjonalnie. 

Pytanki do Dokan, jakie czujniki ruchu masz u siebie i czemu aż tyle ich? Czemu do alarmu użyłeś osobne? 
Myślę nad czujnikami obecności, a nie ruchu, aby max skrócić czas do wyłączenia światła - m.in. w łazienkach.

----------


## brencik

Wiekszosc z przedstawionych przez Ciebie rozwiazan jest zupelnie bezcelowa.
Np. - sterowanie temperaturą w każdym pomieszczeniu z osobna - grzanie i chłodzenie
- obniżanie temperatury na noc automatycznie

----------


## Owczar

Jeśli lubię mieć niższą temp nocą to co w tym bezsensownego? 

Albo sterowanie temperaturą z dużą dokładnością?

----------


## kroles

> Jeśli lubię mieć niższą temp nocą to co w tym bezsensownego? 
> 
> Albo sterowanie temperaturą z dużą dokładnością?



U mnie po wyłączeniu ogrzewania pokoje zaczynają się wychładzać po około dwóch godzinach, i stygną o około 1 stopień na dobę. 
Wyłączanie grzania wcześniej wieczorem też nie za bardzo działa, bo niedługo po wyłączeniu ogrzewania ludzion "robi się zimno" - cokolwiek to oznacza, bo nie spadek temperatury.

Nauczyłem się też, że wskazanie termometru nie bardzo koreluje z tym, czy jest odczuwalnie zimno, czy ciepło.

----------


## Owczar

Masz ogrzewanie podłogowe?

Jeśli chodzi o temp odczuwalna to racja - tak naprawdę trzeba poznać swoje preferencje, szczególnie orzy ogrzewaniu sceinnym gdzie temp rzeczywista jest niższa od odczuwalnej.

----------


## kroles

> Masz ogrzewanie podłogowe?


Tak, podłogowe elektryczne, z akumulacją.



> Jeśli chodzi o temp odczuwalna to racja - tak naprawdę trzeba poznać swoje preferencje, szczególnie orzy ogrzewaniu sceinnym gdzie temp rzeczywista jest niższa od odczuwalnej.


Nie używałem ściennego - ale obstawiam, że odczuwalna jest wyższa od rzeczywistej wtedy, jak akurat grzeją. 
Jak wyłączysz grzanie, będzie moim zdaniem dokładnie odwrotnie.

----------


## Owczar

I o ten efekt mi chodzi - generalnie to jest liczone tak, że przy ciągłym obiegu utrzymuje dana temp bazując na temp zewnętrznej. Po zatrzymaniu obiegu temperatura odczuwalna spada dość szybko. Choć rzeczywista spada o wiele wolniej. Jak to się sprawdzi w praktyce czas pokaże. Rozmawiałem z inwestorem, który mA identyczne rozwiązanie. Wysyłał mi dobowe wykresy temperatur i wygląda to obiecująco.

----------


## kroles

To może zadziałać, choć ma niewiele wspólnego ze sterowaniem temperaturą z dużą dokładnością.

----------


## brencik

> Jeśli lubię mieć niższą temp nocą to co w tym bezsensownego?


 Koncepcja twoja jest z gruntu bezsensowna.

https://youtu.be/jou5aEC4mPo?t=1166

----------


## gawel

> Koncepcja twoja jest z gruntu bezsensowna.
> 
> https://youtu.be/jou5aEC4mPo?t=1166


100 % Racji

----------


## Owczar

Na tym filmie nie ma w ogóle mowy jak kable są zainstalowane, jaka jest wentylacja i jaka jest krotnosc wymiany powietrza. Ciężko porównywać 2 zupełnie inne systemy.

Na kompie dodam wykres temperatury na którym widać bezwladnosc tego systemu.

----------


## brencik

Kable są zainstalowane w wylewce 5-10cm i grzane w II taryfie. Wszystko na filmie jest dokładnie opisane.
Wentylacja nie ma  nic tu do rzeczy, mechaniczna z rekuperacją. Róznice mogą być max kilka % stosując różne systemy, rekuperatory itp

----------


## Owczar

I ta wylewka wprowadza tu największą bezwładność.

Poniżej wykres z domu, w którym działa taki sam system:



Jak widać, w ciągu 2 godzin temp może spaść nawet o 0,6 stopnia. 

Wentylacja ma znaczenie - bo mimo rekuperacji szybciej wychłodzi się dom, w którym na godzinę wymienia się 0,5 krotności kubatury, a inaczej kiedy 0,25. Wiele osób zimą skręca wentylacjię żeby nie wysuszać powietrza. Według mnie w tym systemie można będzie manipulować temperaturą - ale życie oczywiście to zweryfikuje. 

Dom po modernizacji - nowe okna, wełna 10cm między warstwami ściany plus 10cm styro na zewnątrz lambda 0,031. Oczywiście rekuperacja.

----------


## piotrmas

Witam. Na jakim systemie uparł Pan inteligentny dom?

----------


## Owczar

Będzie sterbox. Póki co mam tylko 1 z 3 docelowych i totalny brak czasu pchać temat do przodu przez inne prace na budowie - w tej chwili walczę z wentylacją.

----------


## Janekk1234

Automatyczne sterowanie światłem myślę że nie jest dobre.
A co w przypadku gdy chcemy przejść po domu w ciemnościach, polmroku? 
Rozumiem taka automatyka w zakładzie pracy ale w domu... 
A jak ktoś ma kota to już wogole odpada... 

Miałem już takie " inteligentne" lampy w aucie. Przy otwartych drzwiach paliło się w środku. Bezsens.

Na tak czujki, odcinanie zaworu wody, sygnał zalania,

----------


## Owczar

Każdy robi automatykę pod swoje potrzeby  :smile:  osobiście planuje tylko auto gaszenie i automatyczne zapalenie w przestrzeni komunikacyjnej.

----------

